# HELP, I'm looking for an app that can allow me to share directly with MMS contact



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I can't believe no one has written an app like this or i just don't know about it...

I frequently want to share links and things with my wife, so when I go to share, it comes up with a list of apps to share the content to. So i click messaging and then i have to type her name in the TO box and hit send....

Well... wouldn't it be great if when i originally hit the share button, instead of the apps coming up, or in addition to, there was a Direct Message Wife option that would do it all (maybe except the sharing)... seems totally possible but i can't find that functionality. anyone have any ideas??


----------



## mattchenzo (Sep 11, 2011)

I also wanted this, for the exact same reason, except Gmail to wife instead of messaging... found an app called Autoshare. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dngames.autoshare It will do email, box, drop box, FTP, but sadly not messenger, though its about the closest I have found to what you are looking for

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

What do you want to share in the links??? Apks or just anything in general?? If it's just Apks drop box has a feature that allows you to get a direct link to whatever.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattchenzo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm assuming he wants to share articles, or pictures, or whatever... I think the problem is he wants a direct link in the android intent menu, where you hit send or share and it brings up a list of apps that can share the info, and he wants to just select the app and have it pre configured to send an SMS to his wife with the info in it. The app I posted above does that, but only email, not text messages.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

